# Caffe Ibis



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Our mission for thirty years has been to be "unbeatable for quality and freshness, while supporting social and environmental responsibility." Caffe Ibis endeavors to:

1. Provide customers with mountain grown and mountain roasted specialty arabica coffee with unbeatable quality and freshness.

2. Provide due respect and fair compensation for the people whose labor brings us our exceptional organic coffees.

3. Respect and safeguard the environment that provides the extraordinary growing conditions true specialty organic coffee requires

4. Utilize buying practices that support shade grown and organic coffee, a sustainable coffee future, and social and environmental responsibility.

5. Honor and respect our partners in this endeavor, and the employees and customers of Caffe Ibis Coffee.

We believe that by adhering to the above principles that we will show returns that justify the costs incurred in presenting our goods and services along with the additional costs of future growth.

More...


----------

